# Smoke them past the band?



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I find myself removing the band to get that last bit of life...is this improper cigar etiquette?


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. To answer you question...Heck no! There is lots of life in those last few inches. Here is what's in my hand as I post this.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Only according to Zino Davidoff. He was adamant about not smoking any cigar past the half-way mark. I quickly realized, he was in the business of selling cigars. 

I nearly always remove the band, pre-light.

I own a nub tool and use it often. Nuff said.


----------



## Hemingway in Havana (Feb 27, 2009)

Breakaway500 said:


> I find myself removing the band to get that last bit of life...is this improper cigar etiquette?


Depends on who you're smoking with, but virtually everyone I have ever smoked with has removed the band. It's really up to you, but if the flavor is still there, then by all means keep puffing man!!! :smoke2:


----------



## bbrodnax (Apr 24, 2010)

I will smoke my cigar as long as I am enjoying it. I normally smoke alone, so I usually leave the band on til the stick burns down to it.


----------



## StephenW (Apr 5, 2010)

I smoke it down to the nub until it gets bitter/harsh.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

smoke it till it burns. don't be afraid to get past the band as sometimes you may hit another note in the harmony. have fun with it.


----------



## Vicious-Peanut (Apr 10, 2010)

bbrodnax said:


> I will smoke my cigar as long as I am enjoying it. I normally smoke alone, so I usually leave the band on til the stick burns down to it.


X2, I leave it on, and if I'm still enjoying it I'll take it off and keep smoking, if not, I'm done.


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

My question is why wouldn't you smoke it past the band?  If it's rockin', burn your lips!


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

I never like to toss a cigar if theres more than 2 inches left, unless its really bad. I smoke really good cigars to about an inch. So yes, I almost always smoke past the band.


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

Not much I can add here. My general rule of thumb is that so long as it tastes good, I'll keep smoking. I like to get my money's worth out of a cigar. To me, the only kind of bad smoking etiquette is blowing smoke in someone's face or extinguishing your cigar on their arm. If anyone says otherwise, they need to loosen up.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I guess it's all been said; smoke it 'til you don't like it.

BTW, wELcOmE to Puff! Shoot over to the "New Pufferfish" board and introduce yourself.

Again, WeLcoMe!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

When buying cigars, I try to only buy the ones I want to nub..:bounce:


----------



## golfguy (Apr 24, 2010)

Unless its getting harsh, i take it past the band. However, I do find that I have to more regularly blow through the cigar to get "fresh smoke" in there and keep a pleasant flavor going.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys.I find the cigars I am currently smoking don't get harsh past the band,smoked slowly.The Old Powder Kegs are very strong,(but very flavorful)and I don't usually get them too far beyond the band,but the others, I bring right to the not so bitter end. That way,I am not looking for the next one as soon.Trying to keep it down to one a day..:smile:


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

I wait until I get close to the band to take it off, in case the glue got on the wrapper. That way it's soft and won't tear it... but I always remove the band unless it's gone bad.


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

Breakaway500 said:


> Trying to keep it down to one a day..:smile:


Good luck with that! anda:


----------



## Grammaton (Aug 26, 2009)

bbrodnax said:


> I will smoke my cigar as long as I am enjoying it. I normally smoke alone, so I usually leave the band on til the stick burns down to it.


+1
This is what I do.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I smoke it until I don't like it. Whether it is with 5 inches left or 1/2 left so I have nubbed hundreds of cigars so far.


----------



## jmpeace501 (Apr 5, 2010)

I smoke any cigar that I'm enjoying past the band. That's how you know it's an A+ cigar.  In fact, I've thought about trying to locate some of my old bandmates from my teenage years to see if they can show me where to buy some roach clips. :laugh: j/k


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

I smoke it till I'm done... regardless of where the band is or isn't


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

scottw said:


> I smoke it until I don't like it. Whether it is with 5 inches left or 1/2 left so I have nubbed hundreds of cigars so far.


Most of you say that you smoke till you don't like it. This makes the most sense but since I don't have many cigars I hate to ever waste one. And when you have many cigars, you will toss one when it stops becoming enjoyable because that one cigar means nothing. However when you have few cigars, you are able to enjoy them longer because your mind knows that you are in limited supply and will force you to not notice a cigar that is past it prime, while a person with thousands of cigars would have already tossed the same cigar because it tasted like an anus. At least that's my theory. I do however toss cigars that I don't like, no matter how much is left. My psychological theory of cigars only refers to lengthening the life of cigars that I like in the first place. lol.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

iMarc said:


> I wait until I get close to the band to take it off, in case the glue got on the wrapper. That way it's soft and won't tear it... but I always remove the band unless it's gone bad.


exactly what I do.

I used to just take the band off before I lit up, but occasionally there will be a bit of glue sticking the band to the wrapper...of course, I wouldn't realize it until I had ripped a chunk of wrapper off with the band. :hurt:

I wait until I've smoked it close to the band...the band gets warm, the glue softens, and voila, no more ripped wrappers.

I smoke practically every cigar far enough that the band must be removed.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I prefer to remove the band soon after lighting.


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

Suzza said:


> Most of you say that you smoke till you don't like it. This makes the most sense but since I don't have many cigars I hate to ever waste one. And when you have many cigars, you will toss one when it stops becoming enjoyable because that one cigar means nothing. However when you have few cigars, you are able to enjoy them longer because your mind knows that you are in limited supply and will force you to not notice a cigar that is past it prime, while a person with thousands of cigars would have already tossed the same cigar because it tasted like an anus. At least that's my theory. I do however toss cigars that I don't like, no matter how much is left. My psychological theory of cigars only refers to lengthening the life of cigars that I like in the first place. lol.


I have a little over twenty cigars in my humidor(over thirty with my most recent order on its way). Believe me, I hate it when a cigar isn't enjoyable because it represents money and time wasted. However, if a cigar draws as well as a tree branch or tastes like the dog's leavings, I chuck it. There's no point in smoking it if you're not enjoying it. I will continue to smoke a cigar that's past its peak so long as it still tastes at least okay, though.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats how I rate a cigar ,Before the band toss it's crap .burn my fingers is a very good smoke


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Once I saw some jamoke at a herf smoke 1/4 of the way through the band on a Bolivar before setting the cigar down.


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Usually I smoke them down to 2 inches or less, but lately I've been smoking a lot of the singles I got in trades, bombs or samplers. I don't like all of them and sometimes they barely get half smoked and I just decide it ain't worth smoking anymore. Just not my style or a real dog rocket.


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't think there is anything wrong with that as I always smoke pass the band. That just mean that I really enjoyed that cigar and have no issue in putting it down prematurely.

Don't let others dictate how you are going to enjoy your smoke!!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Hemingway in Havana said:


> Depends on who you're smoking with, but virtually everyone I have ever smoked with has removed the band. It's really up to you, but if the flavor is still there, then by all means keep puffing man!!! :smoke2:


+100% and even a little more Bro!!! :smoke2:


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

I almost always remove the band to smoke past it. The reason I wouldn't do this is if the cigar was unsmokable.


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

If it is a good cigar I will smoke it well past the band. I sometimes even need to use a corn cob holder thing to hold the nub will I smoke it.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

If I am really enjoying the cigar, I will almost always smoke way past the band...I wait till the burn line is about 1/2 inch from the band, remove the band, then continue puffin till Im done and shes nubbed...I almost always nub my sticks...unless they really suck...I do find that some CT wrapped sticks get very bitter near the end due to tar buildup??? Doesnt really make sense but I am not a big fan of CT's to begin with, so....
I am tryin to only buy cigars that I know I love, so it tends to not be a problem!!!lol


----------



## Christ (Feb 25, 2010)

Depending on the cigar I almost always smoke past the band. Need a nub now looks like I'm holding a joint by he time I'm done sometimes.


----------



## Omahaboy (Apr 20, 2010)

i remove the band right off an just smoke until i don't want to anymore. either the stick is bad and i toss it or its good and i burn my fingers on the nub.


----------

